# Let's talk tires



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

OK, I am getting tires for my car...the only 2 sizes I have available to me are the following: (unless you know other sizes, so please post them)
235/60R15 2.7mph faster per revolution (hoping to use this size tire)
225/50R15 2.7mph slower per revolution (will use this not to rub)
price difference is 10 bux per tire so not much...*I can't put any others on unless I get a larger wheel, which I don't want to do*...these will be for the front only, the rears will be stock size 
Am I going to rub the strut with the taller profile? Will the taller 235 tire hit my fender? I am lowered with just a cup kit, so it's not dumped, but pretty low. Oh, I have DE wheels and I have spacers if needed (5mm and 8mm)
here she is with 205/50H15's in the summer (the tires were from a mk3 of course, as I bought them): http://www.we-todd-did-racing....M.JPG


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

the 235 is 30mm taller based on the 235/60-15. you would need to measure the clearence. 
141mm*2=282mm=11.1"+15"=26.1"
225/50-15 would be
112.5mm*2=225mm=8.58"+15"=23.85"
hth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (mirror)*

I hope not to rub the fender (depends on ride height) and I am kind of low...the stock tire diameter is 25 inches and the 235 sidewall will be 26.1...so I am not going to rub that way I hope (I'll measure to make sure)***DE wheels (IIRC 38mm offset)
I do have 8mm spacers if I need them, but prefer not to run spacers if possible (they are a pain to install as you all know)
Lastly, I think they are 6.5 inches on the DE wheels, will a 235 fit without it being goofy?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk tires (mirror)*

i ran some 235/60/15 M&H's and they look huge lol... I had no problems turning but i only drove 100 miles on them to and from the track... But if your going to only drive it when its dry get the MT 235/60/15 












_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 12:35 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_I hope not to rub the fender (depends on ride height) and I am kind of low...the stock tire diameter is 25 inches and the 235 sidewall will be 26.1...so I am not going to rub that way I hope (I'll measure to make sure)***DE wheels (IIRC 38mm offset)
I do have 8mm spacers if I need them, but prefer not to run spacers if possible (they are a pain to install as you all know)
Lastly, I think they are 6.5 inches on the DE wheels, will a 235 fit without it being goofy?

I think 235 might be a bit much for 6.5in wide wheel. I've never tried it but I know my 8.5in slick looks kinda funky on a 6.5in wide wheel. I'm not sure I'd run that everyday.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

a 235 tire will fit, in the wheel well. the 235 should be fine on a 6.5" wheel. i just wouldn't hug corners pushing the limits cause they will roll.


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk tires (PolskiHetzen)*

which tires are you looking to buy?


----------



## deme7 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Let's talk tires (mirror)*

225 is really the max you want to go on a 6.5 rim... thats really pushing it too.. the lip is tucked in and bows out like crazy... I've never seen a 235 on a 6.5 before.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_which tires are you looking to buy?

I've seen a few different drag radials in those sizes, either the bridgestones or the M&H's that peter is talking about...I don't rely on my car as a DD but probably won't run any other tires beside those when I do take her out...I had major traction issues before on every size tire I had from H to R to Z rated tires, so I've had enough








I don't plan to run these in the twisties jay...my car doesn't even have upgraded sway bars, now I can't remember if it even has a front one to begin with


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

What do tires have to do with the 1.8T engine, the basis of this forum?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_What do tires have to do with the 1.8T engine, the basis of this forum?









Traction, why mod the 1.8T if you can't get it to move


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk tires (deme7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deme7* »_225 is really the max you want to go on a 6.5 rim... thats really pushing it too.. the lip is tucked in and bows out like crazy... I've never seen a 235 on a 6.5 before.

look the pics above you thats a 6.5" rim


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk tires (Veedubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubgti* »_What do tires have to do with the 1.8T engine, the basis of this forum?









cuz the quickest way to a responce is to direct the question directly to whom it relates, rather than post in the wheel/tire forum, where it would likely sit for around a day before getting even a half-assed answer. the OP addressed his reasoning in his initial post.
...the same goes for transmission questions. i've posted a question there and had no responce for over two days. afterwhich, i posted the same question here and had over a dozen educated responces within 15-20min. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

i can't figure out what the purpose of the car is (not being a wiseass). assuming these are for drag runs since you're keeping stock rears? but you don't mention d/r. if not, why run 15's? 235 will def be too wide on 6.5 (they'll fit but the sidewall will roll as stated). sounds almost as if you're looking for traction only in a straight line at street drags, but still need to drive to the supermarket and never take an off ramp







personally, i don't know how anyone with a BT setup runs anything less than 225 or wider zrated summers...
this is useful http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp
fwiw - a r/s bar is about the best mod you can have on a mkIV


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (petesell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petesell* »_fwiw - a r/s bar is about the best mod you can have on a mkIV









x2


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk tires (skydaman)*

On M&H's website they say for the 235-60-15 a 6.5in. rim or larger is needed. If you go over on honda-tech.com you'll see a ton of guys running 235-60's on 6.5in rims.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (Sam6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sam6* »_On M&H's website they say for the 235-60-15 a 6.5in. rim or larger is needed. If you go over on honda-tech.com you'll see a ton of guys running 235-60's on 6.5in rims.

yeah, I went there and saw that people run them no problems...so did peter as he posted above...now to find the best price...
so
MT
M&H
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial 2
are my choices it seems...anybody got links to cheapest places...and I don't have an account with tirerack so I can't get super deals...


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
yeah, I went there and saw that people run them no problems...so did peter as he posted above...now to find the best price...
so
MT
M&H
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial 2
are my choices it seems...anybody got links to cheapest places...and I don't have an account with tirerack so I can't get super deals...

i got mine at summitracing


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
yeah, I went there and saw that people run them no problems...so did peter as he posted above...now to find the best price...
so
MT
M&H
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial
BFGoodrich g-Force T/A Drag Radial 2
are my choices it seems...anybody got links to cheapest places...and I don't have an account with tirerack so I can't get super deals...

looking for some cheap prices myself. i'll let you know if i find any good ones.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (Sam6)*

Sounds good Sam...just a quick synopsis:
235-60
M&T is 165 bux
BFG is 130 bux (but it's the new one, not the older ones - Version 2)
Tire rack has it listed @ 143
225-50
BFG is 116 (but it's the older ones - Version1) still very good and I loved it, just want something with a bit more sidewall/flex
only concern is how will it react to daily driving situations? I don't mean to work and back daily, my daily means once a week I get to go and rip on it everywhere around where I live and go to flashlight drags and etc...I guess I'll stick to a radial for now








Version 1:








Version 2:









Good thread, they swear by the M&T: http://www.honda-tech.com/zero...age=1


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

so I am gonna get the 235/60's and see how they perform...any suggestions between these 2?

http://www.tiresavings.com/tires/etstreet.jpg
*PRICE 136*

ET Street Radial
SOFT DRAG TIRE COMPOUND FOR SUPERIOR TRACTION ON THE DRAG STRIP. D.O.T. APPROVED, STREET LEGAL. LOW VOID DIRECTIONAL TREAD PATTERN ELIMINATES FEATHERING. SPECIAL SIDEWALL CONSTRUCTION FOR QUICK LAUNCHES.
http://www.tiresavings.com/tires/newdrag.jpg
*PRICE 164*
G Force T/A Drag Radial 2
All-new version of the world's first DOT-approved street legal drag radial brings hero-making traction and control to the strip. Redesigned to deliver broader peak performance during launch. The bf goodrich drag radials have Maximum straight-line traction. The bf goodrich drag radials are fully streetable.
found some here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...74438
anyone know how big of a spacer I will need?


_Modified by 18T_BT at 8:55 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_G Force T/A Drag Radial 2
All-new version of the world's first DOT-approved street legal drag radial brings hero-making traction and control to the strip. Redesigned to deliver broader peak performance during launch. The bf goodrich drag radials have Maximum straight-line traction. The bf goodrich drag radials are fully streetable.


i don't know how this is a new version.







i've had a pair of these drag radials with the same exact tread pattern for 4 years.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_i don't know how this is a new version.







i've had a pair of these drag radials with the same exact tread pattern for 4 years.

Man, this is like pulling teeth on this forum...so, I'll ask
If you've had them for 2 years, how do they feel, how often do you use them, how do they grip, what et's are you getting, what 60ft? What turbo do you run? Any info would be great before I dump 300 bux into tires I might not like...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

Spoke with TireRack
Version 1 (are the new ones)
Version 2 (are the old ones)
BFG allegedly decided to rename a lot of their tires, hence the confusion...


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Let's talk tires (18T_BT)*

I hate the BFG radials. My car didnt like them or i didnt know how to drive them... 1 of the 2. But it does great on ET drags.








and to the discussion about width of tires vs width of wheels etc: we're not just looking for width here. by maxing out the wheel with a super wide tire, you lose a lot of front to back footprint, which is important any time youre pulling load off of the tire (like a fwd launch). So its a trade off either way you go.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Let's talk tires (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_I hate the BFG radials. My car didnt like them or i didnt know how to drive them... 1 of the 2. But it does great on ET drags.








and to the discussion about width of tires vs width of wheels etc: we're not just looking for width here. by maxing out the wheel with a super wide tire, you lose a lot of front to back footprint, which is important any time youre pulling load off of the tire (like a fwd launch). So its a trade off either way you go.









That's the general consensus that i got for the version 1's is that the bfg's were just ok. I had a set of version 2's for my previous set up and i hate the 205/50 on a mk4...so I got these instead: 235-60-15 from M&H and I picked up a set of kosei k1's which are 15x7 and reasonably light @ ~13lbs a piece










_Modified by 18T_BT at 2:40 PM 7-2-2008_


----------

